# AUDI A4 2.0T FSI +ATP GT3071R BT KIT BUILD UP



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
i have been reading this forum for 3 years, today i wanna share my happiness and pic of my ATP KIT.

























































































Hardware:
ATP GT3071R kit 
HKS BOV or forge DV
Turbosmart Eboost2 electronic boost controller with n75(stock) 
RS4 injectors 
Integrated Engineering connecting rods intercooler
AWE exhaust system
AWE HIGH FLOW FUEL PUMP
Software:Unitronic
i have a question, i want to run with a 3bar map sensor, i heard it is from the Porsche 997, does the 3 bar map sensor got the same socket as our 2 bar map sensor, i mean it is plug and play?
does unitronic able to write a 3 bar mapping??
thank you~!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T FSI +ATP GT3071R BT KIT BUILD UP (smartyin)*

I dont think UNI does the 3 bar.
Theres only a few JC & ME that i know of and JC is on a custom Revo tune which most likely youll never get his File 
You might have to seek [email protected] 613-225-8780


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T FSI +ATP GT3071R BT KIT BUILD UP (.:MKV:.)*

ic,,,,as i know i can use the EBC to achieve higher psi with unitronic program,,,,but i don't think it is the best way,,as the 2 bar map sensor would probably still affect the performance,,,,i think~


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T FSI +ATP GT3071R BT KIT BUILD UP (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_I dont think UNI does the 3 bar.
Theres only a few JC & ME that i know of and JC is on a custom Revo tune which most likely youll never get his File 
You might have to seek [email protected] 613-225-8780


umm yah... you will NEVER get that tune...








What injectors are you using with the TAPP tune?


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T FSI +ATP GT3071R BT KIT BUILD UP (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
umm yah... you will NEVER get that tune...








What injectors are you using with the TAPP tune?

RS4 with 3bar map & 4 bar maf


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T FSI +ATP GT3071R BT KIT BUILD UP (.:MKV:.)*

MikeZ(uni) will be able to do the tune with either the stock 2 bar unit or the 3 bar unit from the Audi S3/Seat Leon Cupra/Ed30 Gti.
Yes folks they do come with 3 bar sensors.
Out Mk5 Gti dynoed at 427whp last weekend with Atp Gt3071 kit. We have N75 plugged but we run Greddy EBC. The car is super smooth - does smoke slightly but that is a trait of the RS4 injectors
Just check who your local Uni dealer is and go to him.
Just ask if you need info on the build process.
Rgds


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T FSI +ATP GT3071R BT KIT BUILD UP (devanf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devanf* »_MikeZ(uni) will be able to do the tune with either the stock 2 bar unit or the 3 bar unit from the Audi S3/Seat Leon Cupra/Ed30 Gti.
Yes folks they do come with 3 bar sensors.
Out Mk5 Gti dynoed at 427whp last weekend with Atp Gt3071 kit. We have N75 plugged but we run Greddy EBC. The car is super smooth - does smoke slightly but that is a trait of the RS4 injectors
Just check who your local Uni dealer is and go to him.
Just ask if you need info on the build process.
Rgds

All is well in Devan land then eh?


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T FSI +ATP GT3071R BT KIT BUILD UP ([email protected])*

I am underneath my car .. lol
Thanx for the pistons ...








Rings are on... block honed ... putting pistons in and will get head and sump on... then mount the turbo and manifold.. tomorrow I will sort out the exhaust and get the car started.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T FSI +ATP GT3071R BT KIT BUILD UP (devanf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devanf* »_MikeZ(uni) will be able to do the tune with either the stock 2 bar unit or the 3 bar unit from the Audi S3/Seat Leon Cupra/Ed30 Gti.
Yes folks they do come with 3 bar sensors.
Out Mk5 Gti dynoed at 427whp last weekend with Atp Gt3071 kit. We have N75 plugged but we run Greddy EBC. The car is super smooth - does smoke slightly but that is a trait of the RS4 injectors
Just check who your local Uni dealer is and go to him.
Just ask if you need info on the build process.
Rgds

427whp? what psi and gas? Meth?


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

25-26 psi - low timing
pump fuel and 100% meth
Dastek dyno


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (devanf)*

Cool jus wondering.Ill do those numbers and then some without meth & on pump soon








Cant wait to see your guys 76


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T FSI +ATP GT3071R BT KIT BUILD UP (devanf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devanf* »_MikeZ(uni) will be able to do the tune with either the stock 2 bar unit or the 3 bar unit from the Audi S3/Seat Leon Cupra/Ed30 Gti.
Yes folks they do come with 3 bar sensors.
Out Mk5 Gti dynoed at 427whp last weekend with Atp Gt3071 kit. We have N75 plugged but we run Greddy EBC. The car is super smooth - does smoke slightly but that is a trait of the RS4 injectors
Just check who your local Uni dealer is and go to him.
Just ask if you need info on the build process.
Rgds

Well I'm sold...








And while i'm sold on that tune can you pack up a seat for me and ship it over...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T FSI +ATP GT3071R BT KIT BUILD UP (yvrnycracer)*

Ok, this may sound like a loaded question, and I totally understand how many may take it the wrong way since it's coming from me but there's something I've always wondered and I never really got a clear answer. 

I've seen several people with 400-420whp and even higher setup running custom tunes based around 93 octane and water/meth. What happens when you take the car on a long trip and you run out of water/meth? Lets assume you have warnings to let you know the water/meth will run out soon. Even knowing this information, if you don't have program switching capabilities as is the case if you forget your switching tool or the software provider you are using doesn't have program switching, what do you do? With a very aggressive tune, without water/meth, how would you prevent the engine from knocking and causing damage?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T FSI +ATP GT3071R BT KIT BUILD UP ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ok, this may sound like a loaded question, and I totally understand how many may take it the wrong way since it's coming from me but there's something I've always wondered and I never really got a clear answer. 

I've seen several people with 400-420whp and even higher setup running custom tunes based around 93 octane and water/meth. What happens when you take the car on a long trip and you run out of water/meth? Lets assume you have warnings to let you know the water/meth will run out soon. Even knowing this information, if you don't have program switching capabilities as is the case if you forget your switching tool or the software provider you are using doesn't have program switching, what do you do? With a very aggressive tune, without water/meth, how would you prevent the engine from knocking and causing damage?

Drive it like a normal person... your only in danger of knock on high load situations. Putt around and your good to go, combine that with being responsible and there isnt much to talk about.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'm trying to think about possibly running out of water/meth on the 1000+ mile trip I just made up north. Along the way there are a few very large mountains to cross in Virginia. I can't imagine what I would do in that high loading situation especially if they ran out of water/meth a long while back. Even in light loading situations if I were running my 100 octane tune with only 93 in the tank I'll run into some light knock. Our 100 octane tunes likely aren't even as wild and on the edge as some of these calibrations out there pressing for 400, 450 and 500 hp.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm trying to think about possibly running out of water/meth on the 1000+ mile trip I just made up north. Along the way there are a few very large mountains to cross in Virginia. I can't imagine what I would do in that high loading situation especially if they ran out of water/meth a long while back. Even in light loading situations if I were running my 100 octane tune with only 93 in the tank I'll run into some light knock. Our 100 octane tunes likely aren't even as wild and on the edge as some of these calibrations out there pressing for 400, 450 and 500 hp.

that's when you go and get a rental car















I am wondering how many miles/km's one gets out of an average size tank of meth...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm trying to think about possibly running out of water/meth on the 1000+ mile trip I just made up north. Along the way there are a few very large mountains to cross in Virginia. I can't imagine what I would do in that high loading situation especially if they ran out of water/meth a long while back. Even in light loading situations if I were running my 100 octane tune with only 93 in the tank I'll run into some light knock. Our 100 octane tunes likely aren't even as wild and on the edge as some of these calibrations out there pressing for 400, 450 and 500 hp.

The scenario you are presenting requires total lack of foresight by your proposed user, while some people can break a bowling ball with a rubber mallet I cant imagine many people leaving their switching devices or taking off an a 1,000 mile road trip without handling their vehicle properly. When you bring your personal car up I cant imgaine you just bought the 100 octane file without the 93 and you would be able to switch back accordingly.


----------



## agpatel21 (Jun 21, 2006)

I guess you could find a gas station with wiper fluid and use that? Or carry a gal or so of the meth mix of your choice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The scenario you are presenting requires total lack of foresight by your proposed user [...] I cant imagine many people leaving their switching devices or taking off an a 1,000 mile road trip without handling their vehicle properly. 

Forgetting the switching device would be what I consider an 'accident', however lets assume this is a customer who doesn't have program switching capabilities. If that was the case I cannot imagine packing up for a trip and making sure I've included gallons and gallons of extra mixed water/meth in the trunk, especially if I'm in a rush such as a death in the family or something else. Anyways, I guess the answer is "Don't run out".


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (agpatel21)*

" I wonder what WOULD happen if you use ANYTHING other than APR SW"............."It would SURELY blow up right?".........is what he is REALLY trying to say! lolz.......








If you can't keep a bottle of windshield washer fluid handy or octane booster,then you have no place owning a highly modified car.........


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_" I wonder what WOULD happen if you use ANYTHING other than APR SW"............."It would SURELY blow up right?".........is what he is REALLY trying to say! lolz.......








If you can't keep a bottle of windshield washer fluid handy or octane booster,then you have no place owning a highly modified car.........









Some software providers do not have program switching capabilities which is essentially why I thought of this in the first place. This has nothing to do with APR but if a customer only bought only one calibration from us, they would be in the same boat. Lets not be silly... I'm in no way saying the APR tune would be immune. Anyways, like I said, I guess the answer is "Don't run out."


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Some software providers do not have program switching capabilities which is essentially why I thought of this in the first place. This has nothing to do with APR but if a customer only bought only one calibration from us, they would be in the same boat. Lets not be silly... I'm in no way saying the APR tune would be immune. Anyways, like I said, I guess the answer is "Don't run out."

The answer is be responsible more then anything. If a customer were to only buy one calibration it would certainly be the pump gas file as is the case with companies who dont offer switchable programs. 
Like VWauditek suggested, should this occur you can pop into wal-mart and get heat or any gas station outside of AZ that sells -20 window washer fluid and your good to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If a customer were to only buy one calibration it would certainly be the pump gas file as is the case with companies who dont offer switchable programs.

In this customers case, the customer is looking to run unitronic so he wouldn't have program switching. I'm pretty sure if he's looking at a 3 bar map sensor, he's not looking to run something tuned for 93 octane.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
In this customers case, the customer is looking to run unitronic so he wouldn't have program switching. I'm pretty sure if he's looking at a 3 bar map sensor, he's not looking to run something tuned for 93 octane. 

What is the point you are trying to make? If this customer knows what he wants, he gets it, then he knows what needs to be done to maintain it. Nothing complicated about it.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Well this may once more be going the "tuners war" way, but i'd just like to say i
completely understand what Arin is saying, and its what i keep saying all the time.
There is no substitute for GOOD GAS, and all these high HP kits floating around the
Vortex are just display cases IMHO, since they are ALL based on "flooding injectors",
and "juice mixes".Its funny how people read these forums and think they also can make
a daily driver that has 450 whp so they can go shopping and race in the weekends...
It has been mentioned MANY times such high flowing turbos have no place
in daily driven TFSI's , JUST BECAUSE there isn't any proper hardware to support them.
All we see are bad aid solutions, just to get the car running, just enough for a dyno session,
or a 1/4 mile bragging time.Sure there are people out there that have zero issues with setups
like that, but do you really wanna constantly occupy your mind with issues like
why is my car smoking, or when can i get a refill of windshield fluid ??








Guys...these "showcars" are really nice to look at, but is it really worth it when
you can get 300++ whp with OEM parts and works like it just came out of the factory ??
I mean...C'mon.....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Well this may once more be going the "tuners war" way, but i'd just like to say i
completely understand what Arin is saying, and its what i keep saying all the time.
There is no substitute for GOOD GAS, and all these high HP kits floating around the
Vortex are just display cases IMHO, since they are ALL based on "flooding injectors",
and "juice mixes".Its funny how people read these forums and think they also can make
a daily driver that has 450 whp so they can go shopping and race in the weekends...
It has been mentioned MANY times such high flowing turbos have no place
in daily driven TFSI's , JUST BECAUSE there isn't any proper hardware to support them.
All we see are bad aid solutions, just to get the car running, just enough for a dyno session,
or a 1/4 mile bragging time.Sure there are people out there that have zero issues with setups
like that, but do you really wanna constantly occupy your mind with issues like
why is my car smoking, or when can i get a refill of windshield fluid ??








Guys...these "showcars" are really nice to look at, but is it really worth it when
you can get 300++ whp with OEM parts and works like it just came out of the factory ??
I mean...C'mon.....
















No offense intended but your post reflects why the VW market is in the dark ages compared to the other markets we work in. Its as simple as do the research, decide whats right for you, and go with it. Methanol injection is just a bonus, its not intended to replace anything but just help you maximize your setup. You always want to data log a new parts and make sure its working properly but with some thought and understanding you can build an awesome daily driver. 
The end user is the one who chooses if they want a nice bump in power or a totally strung out setup. Those of us who know what they want and get after it with the right parts are the reasons scenes move forward. Trying to say methanol isnt a viable option because you dont want to refill it is like saying gasoline is stupid because you have to fill it! Throwing race gas in and cranking timing to the moon without checking is exactly the same as doing it with methanol, a bad idea! This entire scenario is no different then if the OP posted a 55 gallon drum of VP 109 unleaded. Would you be saying "Id hate to carry a 5 gallon drum of gas with me everywhere, or what if I run out of gas, or what if there are no gas stations" etc. The main difference here is you can buy what you need to fuel your methanol kit at wal mart... but they sure dont sell race gas there.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I use a simple thing.........it's called a boost controller.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_I use a simple thing.........it's called a boost controller.









Yeah and we dont use meth







YET!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_I use a simple thing.........it's called a boost controller.
















I love my ebc.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Love it. 
Arin is asking questions he knows the answers to but making so the end result is, "oh APR has switching capabilities so their product is superior".
Come on Arin don't play games.
I have to say, your great at your job though. They should give you a freaking raise!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No offense intended but your post reflects why the VW market is in the dark ages compared to the other markets we work in. Its as simple as do the research, decide whats right for you, and go with it. Methanol injection is just a bonus, its not intended to replace anything but just help you maximize your setup. You always want to data log a new parts and make sure its working properly but with some thought and understanding you can build an awesome daily driver. 
The end user is the one who chooses if they want a nice bump in power or a totally strung out setup. Those of us who know what they want and get after it with the right parts are the reasons scenes move forward. Trying to say methanol isnt a viable option because you dont want to refill it is like saying gasoline is stupid because you have to fill it! Throwing race gas in and cranking timing to the moon without checking is exactly the same as doing it with methanol, a bad idea! This entire scenario is no different then if the OP posted a 55 gallon drum of VP 109 unleaded. Would you be saying "Id hate to carry a 5 gallon drum of gas with me everywhere, or what if I run out of gas, or what if there are no gas stations" etc. The main difference here is you can buy what you need to fuel your methanol kit at wal mart... but they sure dont sell race gas there. 


Listen Phil.
I understand what you are saying, both you and some other tuners in here, but then again...
all of you WOULD say that cause ITS YOUR JOB!!Its what you make your daily bread with.
I wouldn't expect you to say anything different, and don't get me wrong, it's because of companies like BSH,Forge,EJ and others, that we have all these stuff for the TFSI, and we are grateful for it.
But here is my view on things, and we can argue on it if you want.

Here's a little story that happened to me lately (no names will be mentioned, but really a true story).
I recently had a discussion with a well known tuner here in Greece, and i was asked my opinion about how "profitable" a BT setup/kit would be for the TFSI.I told him that it would most probably be a big hit, since no other company in Greece offered something that concrete, and my view was he should go ahead and do it.I was then truly amazed by this person's "wisdom", and i have to admit he left me completely speechless with his response and way of thinking...
He said.." listen....i've been in this business for many many years now, and even though what you
say might sound good profit-wise, i just can't bring myself to sending a person out on the
road with a machine that has been "tampered with" to make it produce 300-400 bhp above what it was intended to....And the reason is not because it will break apart, no.That would be our job to prevent something like this..But because if i tell that person that for a kit like that you are also going to need an reinforced gearbox, bigger breaks, new wheels, etc etc TO MAKE IT WORK AS IT SHOULD, and that is gonna cost extra, that same person is gonna walk out the door, go to the next available and "not so responsible" tuner, pay 10times less, and walk out the door with a 500 BHP killing machine"...
Needless to say....i had nothing to answer....So now i just view my K04 as a HIGHLY TUNED TFSI,
and sit back and laugh at people wanting to make 500 BHP from a 2 liter engine, by slapping on a huge turbo and a set of rods.....Is that really what tuning cars is about ???Is the customer ALWAYS right ??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
I have to say, your great at your job though.

I certainly agree with that!


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_They should give you a freaking raise!

hey now! don't go inflating his head any more than it already is.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Listen Phil.
I understand what you are saying, both you and some other tuners in here, but then again...
all of you WOULD say that cause ITS YOUR JOB!!Its what you make your daily bread with.
I wouldn't expect you to say anything different, and don't get me wrong, it's because of companies like BSH,Forge,EJ and others, that we have all these stuff for the *TFSI*, and we are grateful for it.
But here is my view on things, and we can argue on it if you want.

Here's a little story that happened to me lately (no names will be mentioned, but really a true story).
I recently had a discussion with a well known tuner here in Greece, and i was asked my opinion about how "profitable" a BT setup/kit would be for the *TFSI*.I told him that it would most probably be a big hit, since no other company in Greece offered something that concrete, and my view was he should go ahead and do it.I was then truly amazed by this person's "wisdom", and i have to admit he left me completely speechless with his response and way of thinking...
He said.." listen....i've been in this business for many many years now, and even though what you
say might sound good profit-wise, i just can't bring myself to sending a person out on the
road with a machine that has been "tampered with" to make it produce 300-400 bhp above what it was intended to....And the reason is not because it will break apart, no.That would be our job to prevent something like this..But because if i tell that person that for a kit like that you are also going to need an reinforced gearbox, bigger breaks, new wheels, etc etc TO MAKE IT WORK AS IT SHOULD, and that is gonna cost extra, that same person is gonna walk out the door, go to the next available and "not so responsible" tuner, pay 10times less, and walk out the door with a 500 BHP killing machine"...
Needless to say....i had nothing to answer....So now i just view my K04 as a HIGHLY TUNED *TFSI*,
and sit back and laugh at people wanting to make 500 BHP from a 2 liter engine, by slapping on a huge turbo and a set of rods.....Is that really what tuning cars is about ???Is the customer ALWAYS right ??










Take that sh!t to the TFSI forum this is all FSI talk in here


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
Take that sh!t to the TFSI forum this is all FSI talk in here










The TFSI is the 2.0T FSI. 
You and GolfRS are discussing the same engine.


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, what a subtle remark clearly aimed at making the competition look bad. 
Anyone turning a 200hp car into 400+ better realize that the car will require more maintenance and forethought than the car did stock. That means preparing properly for long trips. 
Let alone the stuff needed for a meth system can be bought pretty much in any town.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The TFSI is the 2.0T FSI. 
You and GolfRS are discussing the same engine.

ORLY Lol







and who can discuss anything with GolfRs dont you know he knows it all


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

maybe this thread should get back on topic of the OP's BT build...








I expect Revo and APR to go at it... and AWE and APR... but BSH and APR... is this a first?!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.:MKV:.)*

let me add a little fuel to the fire, i am 500whp daily driven and it is no "show car" i have almost 30k on the car 20k of which has bin big turbo
and as most the people around here know i am not scared to ever take it on a long trip, last season i even drove it down to lime rock to watch the REVO and APR cars run and then drove home the same day...i usually leave 2 gallons of boost juice in the car
and to answer Arin's question i have actually flipped the meth switch off by accident while at the track one day, i made 5 passes and couldn't understand why i was missing like 10mph out of my trap speed, car and engine survived but who knows how many miles i took off the overall life of the engine


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:38 PM 5-13-2009_


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

"500hp killing machine"........that is a good one.....damn,I see riiicers kill themselves in stock Mk3 2.0's and Honda D series Civics with 100hp........any car can go 100 mph if you have enough road!
It is the driver not the car that does the killing....I have driven 400+hp VW & Audi as my daily for almost 10 years now,and have not even had a fender bender...


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T FSI +ATP GT3071R BT KIT BUILD UP (yvrnycracer)*

i will use rs4 injector, as i plan to go with unitronic,,,,and just waiting their reply for the 3 bar mapping confirmation.......


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T FSI +ATP GT3071R BT KIT BUILD UP (smartyin)*

Looks good Ed, glad I could be of help









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_let me add a little fuel to the fire, i am 500whp daily driven and it is no "show car" i have almost 30k on the car 20k of which has bin big turbo
and as most the people around here know i am not scared to ever take it on a long trip, last season i even drove it down to lime rock to watch the REVO and APR cars run and then drove home the same day...i usually leave 2 gallons of boost juice in the car
and to answer Arin's question i have actually flipped the meth switch off by accident while at the track one day, i made 5 passes and couldn't understand why i was missing like 10mph out of my trap speed, car and engine survived but who knows how many miles i took off the overall life of the engine

Thanks to you too Jeff









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The scenario you are presenting requires total lack of foresight by your proposed user, while some people can break a bowling ball with a rubber mallet I cant imagine many people leaving their switching devices or taking off an a 1,000 mile road trip without handling their vehicle properly. When you bring your personal car up I cant imgaine you just bought the 100 octane file without the 93 and you would be able to switch back accordingly.










Exactly, and if you're not ripping it up it doesn't matter if you run out of water meth on a long trip. It's not like your engine will be continuously ingesting the meth...


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T FSI +ATP GT3071R BT KIT BUILD UP (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

YES~!thank you any way~!glad to deal with you~!i still have some parts wht to get from you~!keep contact!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*








Good Choice on the Rods!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T FSI +ATP GT3071R BT KIT BUILD UP (smartyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smartyin* »_i will use rs4 injector, as i plan to go with unitronic,,,,and just waiting their reply for the 3 bar mapping confirmation.......

I had your exact same set-up. You DO NOT need a 3 bar map sensor. 
Mike Z is the ****. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

some facts,
1) We have a greddy profec stage 2 - so the car can be run at low and high boost - if the water finishes then low boost is ok. On a side note the knock sensor is still active.
2) this car is dsg and daily driver.
3) that power is at 6500rpm - once the dsg is flashed i think 450whp should be achievable


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: AUDI A4 2.0T FSI +ATP GT3071R BT KIT BUILD UP (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
I had your exact same set-up. You DO NOT need a 3 bar map sensor. 
Mike Z is the ****. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



hey!lou_y2mk5 
of course! i read you post before, and i decided to go your way, as i don,t see any big problem during your tune. but i insist to run with 3bar mapping, because there must have some data read by the 2bar sensor which would affect the ecu inherently that we don't aware ,,,,,


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

its funny people think apr is the best,safest, most customer friendly best support and so on.. when I a proposed future customer called them and tried to get a turbo kit and the car built by them(2007 a4) they tell me it will be around 15-16k to have clutch rods turbo and a couple other things put on well guess what .. they said they would call back that day..didnt happen finally called back trying to get an appointment they said yea we have to check around more bs said they would be glad to but they would have t call back finally wait arould a week or so they didnt call so i called them back well they said some other bs and said they would call right back well its been 2 and a half weeks 
no call


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (johnnyrebel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnyrebel* »_its funny people think apr is the best,safest, most customer friendly best support and so on.. when I a proposed future customer called them and tried to get a turbo kit and the car built by them(2007 a4) they tell me it will be around 15-16k to have clutch rods turbo and a couple other things put on well guess what .. they said they would call back that day..didnt happen finally called back trying to get an appointment they said yea we have to check around more bs said they would be glad to but they would have t call back finally wait arould a week or so they didnt call so i called them back well they said some other bs and said they would call right back well its been 2 and a half weeks 
no call

That's probably my fault as Chris was on vacation and I was supposed to help you while he was gone. I apologize, it got pretty crazy here and I learned how much Chris actually accomplishes on a daily basis.
We just finished developing a 2007 Stage 3 A4 yesterday for a tiptronic customer and our development raised some questions we need to research further before we are ready to tackle your car.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_maybe this thread should get back on topic of the OP's BT build...








I expect Revo and APR to go at it... and AWE and APR... but BSH and APR... is this a first?!









There's no beef, just a difference in opinion/experience on a given topic. Drama is for school girls.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There's no beef, just a difference in opinion/experience on a given topic. Drama is for school girls.









Yeah, no doubt. I didn't know we were arguing either. Did it seem that way?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yeah, no doubt. I didn't know we were arguing either. Did it seem that way?

Not on this end. Cant even talk anymore without people thinking a brawl is going to break out!








Cheers guys


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks for the apology but if you all were really trying to keep your customers atleast somewhat happy you would call back atleast one out of 100 times you say you will


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (johnnyrebel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnyrebel* »_thanks for the apology but if you all were really trying to keep your customers atleast somewhat happy you would call back atleast one out of 100 times you say you will

I agree 100%!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (johnnyrebel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnyrebel* »_its funny people think apr is the best,safest, most customer friendly best support and so on.. when I a proposed future customer called them and tried to get a turbo kit and the car built by them(2007 a4) they tell me it will be around *15-16k *to have clutch rods turbo and a couple other things put on well guess what .. they said they would call back that day..didnt happen finally called back trying to get an appointment they said yea we have to check around more bs said they would be glad to but they would have t call back finally wait arould a week or so they didnt call so i called them back well they said some other bs and said they would call right back well its been 2 and a half weeks 
no call








*15-16K *


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_







*15-16K *
















Stage 3 kit
APR Software
APR HPFP
APR Carbonio Intake
Full Exhaust
Rods
Clutch
12-15 hours of labor by a certified master Porsche technician for just the stage 3, not including removing the engine, doing the rods, the clutch, the exhaust, etc....
Sounds like a sweet deal. http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So about 3 to 4 gs for labor correct??


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

yea


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (johnnyrebel)*

Then thats about right if including exhaust,FMIC etc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *utekineir* »_Wow, what a subtle remark clearly aimed at making the competition look bad. 
Anyone turning a 200hp car into 400+ better realize that the car will require more maintenance and forethought than the car did stock. That means preparing properly for long trips. 
Let alone the stuff needed for a meth system can be bought pretty much in any town. 


see you would think that... but to be honest i don't think a large number of people who take these steps don't. exulting people on this board though! for the most part there are allot of very smart people on here who know way to much about VAG cars :lol: and how to maintain there cars. I think what Arin was trying to poise. I don't believe he was taking a shot at other companies, because APR is not the only software that can be changed... its just the best solution IMO, as a retailer he has to warn his customers about everything no matter how simple, because you always get someone coming back blaming ( insert aftermarket company) part has broken his/her's car. prefect example the HID kits, the cheap ones blow wiper motors its a very well known thing... yet some people either yell at VAG, or the aftermarket company. its like buying a gun and shooting yourself in the foot, its not the guns fault its yours...


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

come on.....don't talk about apr anymore,,,,they are not my cup of tea,,,,,, we(all the apr customer in HK)are have a big problem with APR,,,,which no one can help us to upgrade or switch off/on the program,,,due to their business decision made,,,,apr just terminated the previous dealer in my area(Hong Kong),,and sell the dealership to a china guy which does not have service spot in Hong Kong,,,,,Apr just abandoned all the previous customer in one day without a word,,,,end up,,,we need to contact the china dealer by ourself and have to pay the traffic fee& LABOR cost to the china dealer to come over to do service to our car,,,sounds fair???no!!we would like to pay if it is reasonable,,but not,,,even we paid all the extra cost to the china dealer,,,he still sounds like we are getting him in trouble to come over to hong kong,(i tell you,,, hong kong is connected to the china,,our city just only 20 mins always from his city in china),,the most ridiculous thing is,,,we need to find a place where can park the car and have internat for him ,,!!so do you guys think does he still worth to take the money from us,,,?before we go with your apr, because you have a dealer in Hong Kong who can back up us,,and supportive,,but from this issue,,we all get schooled from your company,,,,,,no business ethic....
and other issue from APR, beforei was thinking to go apr stage3,,i tried to work with them, but they just told me they don't have EURO SPEC at this TIME,,,SO PLS WAIT,,,,as i know there have no different between the euro spec or us spec in the hardware,,,,just different in the mapping,,,it is very easy to tune the timing or fueling, right?don't fool me....
Finally,,,my conclusion is,,,APR IS THE BOSS,,even you pay,,you have to listen to them, follow wht they build,,,,,wht they want,,,you have to follow their path 100% same!otherwise, they are not gonna help and will leave you to die.
that is not my style,,we all love to DIY our car,,,we all alwasy try to make our car to be different from others,,,,that is the purpose to modify your car..so byebye apr~!i don't want to have a 100% same APR'ed car as my neighbor~

lets talk about the 3 bar map sensor,,,why less tune write a mapping for the 3 bar map if it is the best cure to reach high psi,,??is it a very difficult job?and why you guys so secret on where is the 3 bar sensor from?
and also,,,are there any good engine snub mount for 2.0t??



_Modified by smartyin at 6:21 AM 5/15/2009_


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (smartyin)*

Install a ATP kit or K04 and call Chris Tapp then........ http://www.Eurodyne.ca
He will make you anything you want,USA spec,Canada spec,Euro spec,Hong Kong Spec........whatever....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (smartyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smartyin* »_apr just terminated the previous dealer in my area(Hong Kong)


This is not true. APR does not simply terminate distributors on a whim. 

_Quote »_
and other issue from APR, beforei was thinking to go apr stage3,,i tried to work with them, but they just told me they don't have EURO SPEC at this TIME,,,SO PLS WAIT,,,,as i know there have no different between the euro spec or us spec in the hardware,,,,just different in the mapping,,,it is very easy to tune the timing or fueling, right?don't fool me....


There are many reasons why APR chooses to not port US code to ROW code. APR also does not calibrate based on guess work. Do you honestly believe we woke up and said "We can get $6,000 from this guy but who cares." With the amount of money you would be spending with us, would you honestly be willing to pay us thousands of dollars for a calibration we've never tested?

_Quote »_
Finally,,,my conclusion is,,,APR IS THE BOSS,,even you pay,,you have to listen to them, follow wht they build,,,,,wht they want,,,you have to follow their path 100% same!otherwise, they are not gonna help and will leave you to die.


I'm not sure I understand. Are you saying we should give you a new, untested calibration, for free, if you decide to change components not designed to function properly with our stage 3 software?

_Quote »_
that is not my style,,we all love to DIY our car,,,we all alwasy try to make our car to be different from others,,,,that is the purpose to modify your car..so byebye apr~!i don't want to have a 100% same APR'ed car as my neighbor~


I understand what you're saying, but man... I wanna see this neighborhood with multiple B7 A4 APR Stage 3 cars!


----------



## dubiousdub (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Stage 3 kit
APR Software
APR HPFP
APR Carbonio Intake
Full Exhaust
Rods
Clutch
12-15 hours of labor by a certified master Porsche technician for just the stage 3, not including removing the engine, doing the rods, the clutch, the exhaust, etc....
Sounds like a sweet deal. http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif 

Welcome to Puckerville population me.


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (dubiousdub)*









maybe this is stupid,,,,but i am not sure where to where.,,,,who can answer??i can give him a thumbs up~~


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (smartyin)*

Lol this thread im so happy Chris Tapp isnt on Vortex being a wise a$$ rep


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

ok here is the update...
since unitronic delay to upload my BT software, i am runing with the apr stage 2 chip with EBC and N75 plugged in with the electric harness only ,,,AND rs4 injectors,,the hardware is runing smooth and great,,,no gas, oil and water leak,,,,and engine sound very gd~!!
BUT,,and it runs like a **** with apr stage 2 program, ,,,when iam runing at 2000rpm~3000rpm,,it has 0.2 bar (3PSI)only,,it start boost up after 4000rpm----0.5bar(7.2psi) and 5000rpm 0.6 bar(9psi),,,,,and reach 0.8~1 bar(11.6~14.5 psi) around 6000+rpm,,,,,but i don't feel any push and power when it is runing 0.8~1bar at 6000+rpm......so i think the right tune is needED~!!(it feels like a 2.0 NA ENGINE~NOW)


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (smartyin)*

i just got the unitronic software from mikez today,
pls see the VIDEO below,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV09SJ_5_Fg
but don't know why it boost up too late







. it only holds around 3 psi from 2000rpm to 4000rpm, and it start to boost 4000rpm, and reach max boost at 6000rpm.. 
i am wonder if it is all right to GT3071R, abit too late to build boost for me..


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

i have a quick question, since i read in this thread that the S3's use a 3 bar MAP. Is it recommended if your doing a k04 upgrade to have that 3 bar MAP sensor installed as well. I will be using APR K04 software to be exact!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (A3Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Performance* »_i have a quick question, since i read in this thread that the S3's use a 3 bar MAP. Is it recommended if your doing a k04 upgrade to have that 3 bar MAP sensor installed as well. I will be using APR K04 software to be exact!

The S3 uses a 2 bar MAP sensor, but even if you install that, you HAVE
to have software adjusted for it, or your car will continuously run in limp mode.
Other than that, most of the software companies in here will tell you
it is not necessary, cause power can also be made on the older 1.55 bar MAP....
Not my opinion though....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

deff something wrong here, can't tell you what but my turbo spooled much much quicker than that


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thats some interesting spool up.... 










_Modified by [email protected] at 4:26 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

if i massed up the n75 with forge dv's electronic control would cause this issue? delay to build boost ? because they look like the same....
and also,,,if i connect the dv incorrect direction, would slow down the boost up?


----------

